# Good Shrimp Creole Recipe



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 lb butter
1 cup of chopped onions
1 cup diced shallots
1 cup tomato pure or 2 tbsp tomato pates
1 oz lemon juice
2 oz corn starch
1 cup chopped green peppers
1 cup diced celery
2 cups chopped canned tomatoes
2 bay leaves
3 lbs fresh shrimp peeled and deveined
salt
pepper
cayenne pepper

Melt butter, and saute peppers, onions, cellery, and shallots for five minutes and then add tomato puree or paste, bay leaves and simmer for 15 mins. 

Add shrimp and simmer for 15 mins. Dissolve corn starch in one pint of water add, then simmer for 5 mins. Add lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste, add pinch or more of cayenne, and simmer for 15. Serve over steamed rice. 

Serves 8.


----------

